# Go home



## John smith4321 (Oct 21, 2015)

https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...s-international-visitors-20200403-p54gu2.html
This includes cockroach uber drivers leaching off the system. You were never wanted here. The public took advantage of you. This also should include international corporations like uber. You are not wanted!


----------



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

Hate riddled taxi owner ????


----------

